

Even better bug reports - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This submission claims to talk about good bug reports, but it's woefully light
on details:

\+ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1474566>

I thought I'd provide a better guide. Here's one from the author of PuTTY, and
CoRoutines in C

\+ ( <http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/coroutines.html> )

which were discussed here:

\+ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1380044>

